# malibu mini x



## flatty123 (Feb 5, 2012)

hello fellow anglers i am new to kayak fishing i have been kayaking before but have never fished from one me and my dad recently bought a malibu mini x and i was wondering what type of places/conditions would it be safe to take in and what would be the ideal weather conditions to take it out. i live in sydney and was wondering what places would i feel comfortable and safe in fishing from in the mini x. would places like middle harbour, pittwater hawkesbury, botnay bay and georges river be okay or should i avoid some of them thanks for any advice


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Apart from Mr Gee's recommendations you should practice doing a re entry with your PFD on, in water over your head close to shore. If you can manage a self rescue by yourself then your half way there to being safe.


----------

